# Hard wired smoke detector letting in hot attic air



## zstopa (Jul 11, 2011)

Hard wired smoke detector letting in hot attic air
Should have added this to my previous post...but yeah, what can i squirt into this hole here that is leaking hot air into the second floor hallway?

https://picasaweb.google.com/zrstopa...52694783831522

ty!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Go up into the attic and add some aluminum foil duct tape around the box and then cover the box with plenty of insulation.

Squirting any foam product around an electrical box is a very bad plan---The foam can enter the box and make future work a nightmare.


----------



## kleakak (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree they do make new type of enclosures you can put around electrical boxes to stop air leakage. I have never actually used them but the concept and theory seems to be correct


----------

